# Cat Trees from Stores Vs Online



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Im close to ordering this tree which is the most elaborate i can find, if you know of something of better quality please link me..

73-inch Bungalow Cat Furniture Tree Condo - Overstock&#0153; Shopping - The Best Prices on Majestic Pet Products Cat Furniture

I live on Maui so we have few stores, we have a local pet store, petco and costco, would any of these stores carry anything of similar quality or only smaller trees?

I ask because on top of the $200 price tag I will need to pay about $130.00 to ship..I also do plan on creating some of my own furniture or even expanding a tree that I purchase..

Im close to ordering but I want more feedback, this of course will be for a ragdoll kitten I plan on getting in upcoming months..


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

You can buy it on ebay for cheaper. Here is one for $69.99 with free shipping. New 73" Cat Tree Scratcher Play House Condo Furniture Toy Bed Post Pet House 90 | eBay


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I saw that but unfortunatly I live in Hawaii and majority of them does not ship here


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't think that seller ships to Hawaii (read exclusions). I've lived in O'ahu before, this is one of the big drawbacks of living in Hawai'i.

How about Amazon? I belive shipping to Hawai'i is free, if you have prime. Otherwise, a year of prime membership is $99, or you could also see if you could do a free "trial" of prime membership. (It's still cheaper than buying from Overstock!) And it would take between 3-7 business days to get it, instead of your normal 2-day shipping as most of us on the continental US gets. But as long as the items are from Amazon and not a third party, their customer service is very good, if anything happens along the way before receiving your merchandise...I have had small mishaps, and it was all resolved perfectly through their customer service chat online or via phone call, I can't remember.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Go-Pet-Club-Tree-Beige/dp/B003WGGWQA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1424023658&sr=8-2&keywords=cat+tree[/ame]


Free trial of prime link below. Unfortunately I can't see how long their trial period is, since I'm a prime member myself--perhaps others can help or give you better and cheaper buying options, too. Good luck, Burt!

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200444170[/ame]


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

We got our 2 cat trees from Petco.
This is one of them we have Petco Premium Tree Terrace for Cats - Cat Furniture Tree Scratching Post - petco.com


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Armarkat 74-inch Jungle Gym Cat Tree (A7401) - Overstock™ Shopping - The Best Prices on Armarkat Cat Furniture

That one also catches my eye

I would be willing to do prime but I spent a hour on amazon my favorite shopping site and could not find any substantially large cat tree that would let me checkout. I do not know if Prime would go around this loophole because most trees state it cannot be shipped to my address. 

I take it petco and costco only sells smaller less elaborate trees..


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Amazon Prime Trial is 1 month you have to cancel it on time, if you don't want to pay for it.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Shucks, I think that link to the free trial of Amazon prime was a dud. Don't know why it didn't work. 

Here's another link, but you'll have to look to the far left column to find the "Sign up for free trial" and click on that for more info.

Amazon.com Help: Amazon Prime Terms & Conditions

Aack, ok I just read your last comment. Have you tried contacting customer service about why you can't check out? That's weird. 

The other option (and prolly cheaper) is that you could also build your own, since you're pretty handy with tools.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is one you can bid 73" Cat Tree Condo Furniture Scratch Post Pet House Beige Paw Playground | eBay
shipping is $19.99 and it didn't say excluding Hawaii.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes I would say 90 percent of what I buy comes from Amazon and believe me half the products I want are large and cannot be shipped to me. I have contacted customer service numerous times pertaining to shipping with no progress or solution.

I have thought about building my own but the time involved as well as materials really put me off...Carpet, Contact Cement, Wood and many hours scratching my head lol...

I might have a look at petco and costco and perhaps I can add to the tower if its too small for my liking.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
There are people here, who have found Really nice cat trees at Costco!
Definitely worth going online to see what they have!
Good Hunting!
Sharon
P.S.
I put my thoughts about litter boxes, on the other thread, where you had some questions!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Burt, don't be afraid to give local stores like Petco a try. My local Petco has two aisles worth of cat trees, many of which are quite elaborate! Jasper and I have had great luck there :thumb


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Well we also have a vendor from our website, CatCondoInc but I don't know if they ship to HI at all; they don't state it anywhere on their site. They do have that same cat condo you were looking at, and can do a price match from Amazon, for example, but not from a discounted online store like ebay or Overstock. Maybe you can call them and ask about shipping outside the 48 states? Perhaps they would, but charge you a fee?

Beige 73" Cat Tree | Large | CatCondoINC | CatCondoINC | No tax (ext NV) & Free shipping on all cat condos

Phone number is listed on the webpage's link above...I think they're located in Nevada, btw.

Otherwise, I guess you'll have no other choice but go to the store, unfortunately. Hope you find something nice. If not, I think cats would also do fine with shelves, or if you add a ledge along your lanai window, that could be sort of a kitty "catwalk"? Just throwing out some ideas...


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thats a bummer. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I got mine from Amazon, very similar - choice of about 6 colors and way cheaper. Free delivery right to my front door. Keep shopping.


----------



## skyrun (Dec 9, 2014)

burt said:


> I live on Maui so we have few stores, we have a local pet store, petco and costco, would any of these stores carry anything of similar quality or only smaller trees?


Petco will probably have something similar. My local petco has one very similar to the one you linked. It might be worth checking it out, to save yourself the shipping fee.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you for the reply's and links


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

I order almost all of my pet stuff from Chewy. They offer free shipping on anything over $50, have the cheapest prices I've found, and have a pretty great selection of items.

We bought this cat tree for our kitties last month:
Go Pet Club 80" Tall Brown Cat Tree, 80-in Brown Cat Tree

Set up was fairly easy, the tree is good quality and its been holding up well so far despite being constantly shaken around by 2 hyper kittens and 1 equally playful puppy. lol


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Im wondering if I get that very large Rome cat tree or any tree and have it in my screened outdoor catio it would have a increased deterioration factor.. The humidity in colder months...I do live on Maui so its not as bad as you think

http://youtu.be/9IcLpK2UYD0

Or do I need to go BiGGer  Im looking for something large for the ragdoll cat
Ill probably have a really big one outside and a smaller one inside..

I might use the height of the tower to access my cat walk I plan to integrate..


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW Burt! That's some cat tree!
I think it's plenty big enough!
Even all my cats could find places on that one!
Sharon


----------



## crystalnicole (Sep 8, 2014)

You don't need to pay that much to get a really good quality tree. I got mine from Amazon, and they have a TON of options/designs/colors for great prices. I have this one and my girl Lulu loves it:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007UI47PY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The company, Go Pet Club has a wide variety of other great ones also, I had a hard time choosing! Good luck. 

-Crystal


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, I don't know if this is available in hawaii but have you tired looking into shop and ship? You buy, send the goods to the courier address and they deliver. I use it a lot to get stuff here to Dubai from UK and USA. You can also check the delivery costs first online.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Wooden Armarkat Cat Tree 68 Inch Ivory - B6802

This is a link to the craigslist in Maui; not sure how far it is from you but since it is pick up you would not have to pay shipping. It looks like a decent cat tree for $100.00


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I bought a very good cat tree from Petco's It was originally around $110, but it was on sale for $77.-line store.


I live in an apartment and my super delivers packages to my apartment.
The box weighed 50lbs. That is too heavy for me to bring into the apartment. He brought it in and put it in the room where I wanted to put it together.

I was stressing about putting it together. 
It was the easiest thing to put together! Needless to worry. I just dragged it over to where I wanted it.

Artie took to it immediately!

It was a very good investment.


----------



## Boo_Boo_Kitty (Feb 17, 2015)

Here is my new tree. We have very limited space and with the GSD I was worried about him knocking it down. I bought an over the door one and hubby anchored it to the wall.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

*i need help picking a good cat tree please!*

I'm picking up my resuce kitty tomorrow and that will make 3 cats so I want to buy a really good quality cat tree. I'm also going to start fostering so I think the cats will enjoy it. I've never bought a cat tree before and there are soooo many! I've narrowed it down to chewy.com just because I love that company. I saw a few that were cheaper on ebay but the difference was just a few dollars and chewy's shipping is free. some of the taller narrow ones with a small base don't look all that steady to me--can these trees fall over when a cat jumps to the higher perches? which brands are best? I'd like to keep it under $100..


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I bought the biggest rome cat tree for my patio

I will buy a smaller one for inside my house


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
When you get them set up, you know we're going to want to see pictures! 
That's going to be one lucky little kitty, and I know Smokey will be purring his approval for both of you!
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

*Cat Bridges, Furniture Etc...DIY*

I been scouring the internet for the last month to get ideas to make furniture and all I can say is majority of all the furniture, shelves bridges etc.. are all so overpriced its scary, with the exception of cat trees..

Does anyone have a rope swinging bridge, these are incredibly overpriced and I plan on making my own.

My concern is the space between planks, is the ones sold tied in knots to create space or is steel washers being used?

If anyone has a up close picture I would really appreciate it

http://www.instructables.com/id/Rope-Bridge-Bookshelf/


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

ellag said:


> which brands are best? I'd like to keep it under $100..


Here is one on ebay I just bought for the feral cats Cat Tree 80" Condo Furniture Scratching Post Pet Cat Kitten House Pet House 9080 | eBay or this one if you like New 73" Cat Tree Scratcher Play House Condo Furniture Toy Bed Post Pet House 90 | eBay


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

If you're of the handy/diy inclination, and have the time, you could make one yourself. My dad recently designed and constructed one for my their (my parents) cat (he's recently retired w/ plenty of time).


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

burt said:


> Does anyone have a rope swinging bridge, these are incredibly overpriced and I plan on making my own.


Try using garden wooden walkways. "Improvements" catalog carries them.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Secure Step Stair Tread-9" x 36" - Improvements Catalog

Another idea for a walkway - these are stair treads made from recycyled tires. 9" x 36"


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks, I have two different copy cat designs in my head, im going to make my first swinging bridge using wooden beads I have in the mail with high dollar wood I already purchased. 

I will drill them through with my drill press and run nylon rope through them using the wooden beads as spacers. I just have to make sure there is no ability for the planks or beads to pinch my cat.

I will connect the bridge to my rome cat tree with a incline to higher elevated planks leading to more bridges 

Lots of ideas in my head, I been working on my patio catio everyday, I would say im over half way through.... Will post pics on my thread once screening is finished.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

we just got this one and my new kitten loves it. my 2 older boys just look at it. it's nice and sturdy and she can gaze out the windows now.

Go Pet Club 55" Tall Beige Cat Tree Condo Furniture, 55" Beige Cat Tree


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Does anyone happen to have a cat tree that has a platform at about 26 inches and another platform a bit higher? 

I've been scouting around for one that's high enough to see out the window but no higher than 42 to 45 inches. I don't want the cats jumping up to the transoms anymore. They've fallen. It's not wide enough for them up there apparently. Unfortunately the heights of platforms other than the highest are never listed.

I'm not about to build one myself and can't convince DH he should!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think that on the armarkat site you can buy the individual premade pieces (for replacement purposes). You could 'build' your own that way. Calculate the height of the pieces and buy what you need to make a cat tree.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Interesting. I'll take a look at that.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I would say expanding a pre made tree is the easiest way, I have not gotten to the point of assembling my tree yet but I plan to expand the tree with simple wood work.

If you have tools go for it, if not then options are limited.

pvc with flat end caps and sisal rope and a plyboard to go higher with some contact cement and scrap carpet...

good luck


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Remember most adhesives are toxic to cats so allow any adhesives to completely cure before giving the cat access. Preferably use a non-toxic one, or if you don't have access to that, make sure there is none exposed so the kitty can't lick or chew at the dried glue.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I found a tree at Petsmart today that was clearances out and it is almost perfect so I got it. It fell on my nose when I was putting it in the cart and now I have an abrasion on the bridge of my nose. Darn it!


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

My rome cat tree in my bedroom, manufacture defect of hole placement on one of the top platforms..Wayfair sending me 2 replacement top platforms so I will expand the top platforms with the 2 extra i will have. Its a huge tree










This is the first stages of my catio pet palace, yes palace its going to be big with lots of fancy lil things, swinging bridges etc...


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

What a great cat tree! Hope your cats love it. They are very lucky to get a catio too! I can hardly wait to see it finished!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW! Burt, that's not a cat tree, that's a cats jungle gym!! Love it!
So will the lucky kitty, you bring home!
Sharon


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Construction is slow and painful  I grooved it myself, if you buy it that way it costs like $20 a plank. 

Im not sure where im going with this, im copying the royal mews but im going to sway away from their design. Im pretty sure I will make another section connected by a swinging bridge...Its getting too high ill need to put it where it is going to sit very soon, especially before the 6 foot poles go in

Store or Internet, how about home depot?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
WOW!! That is INCREDIBLE!! 
I can't wait to see everything all put together and set up!!
Any news on your kitty yet?
Sharon


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I need design input, im thinking in my head that to gain access to my top floor(top at this point)im planning on cutting a circle access point. Each post is a foot high so its about 13 inches high to gain access to the top floor.

Now I know they can go up but can a ragdoll come down the hole with a 13 inch drop. I only can cut the hole so big before losing plank structure...Of course I can change the design


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Burt!
I think a Ragdoll can handle that just fine!
Sharon


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow that is incredible!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

There's such a variety of cat trees online! So many types of cat trees, home built! Free enterprise...


----------



## Chris66 (Mar 26, 2015)

Our cat loves sisal rope to scratch and this unit does not seem to have any. I know the ones I saw (one of which I purchased) on Amazon had sisal rope arches and wheels.


----------



## Rosellie (May 18, 2015)

Wow, some of these look amazing! I would have loved to get one for my two boys, unfortunately they were both very heavy cats (1 was around 15 pounds, 7 kg, and the other was around the 11 pound, 5kg, range).

My family and myself got a little crafty and ended up buying a cheap swimming pool that came with two huge barrels, which we ended up buying carpet for and putting carpet all the way around it, and buying a plank of wood for inbetween, which was also covered, we then connected the two. Not as spectacular as these, but my cats certainly loved it!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Chris66 said:


> Our cat loves sisal rope to scratch and this unit does not seem to have any. I know the ones I saw (one of which I purchased) on Amazon had sisal rope arches and wheels.


That's what makes a cat tree, things kitty can scratch, discover and explore!


----------

